# Inbound: Miller Coolmate 3 TIG Torch Cooler



## coolidge (May 2, 2017)

Review to follow, ETA 3 days or so.

The rest of the story...I had to cancel the order for the much less expensive Everlast Powercool W300 after they jacked me around for 2 weeks lying to me, I hate that! First they said it would ship in 10 days. That came and went so I called them, they told me it would ship the next day and arrive today. I called them today and asked for a tracking#. They told me they would email it to me. I said no why can't you give it to me over the phone its supposed to arrive today. They fessed up that it had not yet shipped. Pressed further they fessed up that the container from CHINA had not even arrived yet. Wow, here you go Everlast ORDER CANCELED. Found this Miller Powercool 3 in stock ready to ship today, $760 ouch but its on its way.


----------

